# TK question



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

I am picking up TK, and was talking to a guy at one of my FLGS's (is that a proper term?). I was telling him how I'm thinking of doing Khalida with archers, carrion, and tomb scorpions, but he said it was a horrible strategy. He said High Elves can charge in, and basically kill your whole army, and said that I'd probably lose if I did that. Now I've seen allot of people recommend this strategy (although I may variate on it), and it seems like a decent choice. This leads my to think that I'm missing something if they're that vulnerable to a single piece. I'm still finishing up reading the rules, and looking through my codex, but I was hoping I could receive some clarification on the matter, or at least some advice on how to deal with it. 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Master_Caleb said:


> I am picking up TK, and was talking to a guy at one of my FLGS's (is that a proper term?). I was telling him how I'm thinking of doing Khalida with archers, carrion, and tomb scorpions, but he said it was a horrible strategy. He said High Elves can charge in, and basically kill your whole army, and said that I'd probably lose if I did that. Now I've seen allot of people recommend this strategy (although I may variate on it), and it seems like a decent choice. This leads my to think that I'm missing something if they're that vulnerable to a single piece. I'm still finishing up reading the rules, and looking through my codex, but I was hoping I could receive some clarification on the matter, or at least some advice on how to deal with it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ~MC


What he says isn't necessarily true, in 2000 point games (minimum for Khalida) archer heavy armies can be highly successful. (Khalida gets a smiting/movement ability which can't be dispelled, giving you 3 SSC shots a turn minimum.....).

Arches in units of 20 as one long line; go for about 100 archers (this seems like a lot, get some hills in terrain deployment!!!) with two units of Ushabti and 2 SSC as support, the archers reform when the attack hits to get SCR and the Ushabti provide hitting power. As for characters you go for 3 lich priests, of the 100 shots from the archers you will take in a turn, 16 will automatically wound, 16 will hit and 8 will wound, thats a total of 24 wounds for them to save in a single turn, add in the additional shooting from lich priests incantation of smiting and you could expect to have 30-40 wounds in a turn. Even big stuff needs fear the poison xD. Finally, add in to that 2-4 SSC shots per turn and you have one of the most devastating shooting phases in all of warhammer...

The carrion you are using will be great for march blocking to slow down their force and pepper it with poisoned arrows. An important aspect of your army, compared to others is that skeletons never run, you can use a unit such as archers, that would ordinarily run away to sit there and soak damage, whilst the Ushabti/Khalida run in to smack stuff around. This tactic can still work reasonable well if you replace the SSC with a bone giant for extra hitting power. 

People will say this is stupid, but I've used it and it works:
Archers 20 man unit, musician, standard, poison x5. You go in a line, once the enemy is close, reform into a standard formation to get the SCR. Remember, you can turn around and take 2" back and turn back around without any shooting penalty and move forwards without penalty, take advantage of this to maximise your shooting. Chariotspam is also a good counter to high elves if you are expecting to be facing a large amount of them....they also have bows on the chariots lol.

In fact, this army is MORE powerful than other TK builds against HE due to their on average, crap armour.

The only change I'd suggest would be swapping out the scorpion with such a range heavy build it may not serve you overly well....

Another nice setup with this build, is one SSC and one COS Khalida ensures the one SSC fires twice a turn whilst the COS forces the enemy to come for you, the dispel bonus gives you a bit of an edge too .

That said, the disclaimer should be that TK are really tough to play and take a long time to learn, they fight the same was as the undead of the good old days.

PS: Just aim every bit of shooting you can at his swordmasters, also Khalida + Archer unit will usually defeat swordsmaster units.....They're the main threat to your army.

If you really want, I can try and draft a list up for this sorta build, I usually play infantry/foot soldier heavy TK, so I'd have to re-write it for ya....if you would like just send me a PM.


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

So the Calvary isn't something to worry about? That's what he was telling me made mincemeat of my men by crumbling them. Thanks for all the other advice too. Although I was hoping to play scorpions because the models kick ass. Also are tomb guard any good on the counter assault? I know they're supposed to be good units, but not sure they could earn there points in this type of game. 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Tomb Guard are nice against everyone EXCEPT high elves, this is because high elves ASF, combined with TK's low armour in general makes us highly susceptible to their tactics, especially against swordmasters, but hey, most people agree ASF on all is bro....

Against standard elves (not the specialised units) tomb guard do really well T4 and S4 is about as hard as TK normal units hit. I use a 20 strong unit of TG. I often put a Tomb King in my TG unit with the destroyer of eternities and Collar of Shapesh, really nice combo, use the My will be done to try and deny the power of their ASF as much as you can.....just don't consider TG to be as good as other armies special units, their primary role is to scare characters and high armour units with KB.....4+ save isn't too bad either...

Most people disdain tomb guard, I find them excellent choices, each to their own I suppose.

My standard special would be carriorx3, ushabti x3, tomb guard x20, , and 1 tomb scorp (take our warmachines).


----------

